# Show off your Rubys



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

In the past couple of weeks I have seen a few really nicely modified Rubys here on the forum. It got me wondering what else is out there. It would be fun if you could post photos of yours! 


I thought I would share some of the sketches I have done to start off with. I will also show some photos of mine and others. 









This is a drawing of my first modified Ruby which I wrote up for Garden Railways back in 2006. It starts with an extended cab deck with a tank and trailing truck added as well as a new cab and detail parts. It is roughly 1:20.3 scale, This was done before Accucraft introduced their Forney. I'll post photos later.










This is the next...my son Ben and I did this as a project. It is a pretty good likeness of WW&F #10 which is a regauged (to 24") plantation engine built by Vulcan. again 1:20.3 scale










I haven't built this one but it has possibilities. again extend the cab deck add a trailing truck and tank. perhaps a new cab (that metal one is quickly discarded...want one?) Keep the side tanks and add some details.










Here is my response to Richard's ongoing post of the engine he is working on...the inspiration for this thread. this is a 7/8" scale model of a two foot gauge Baldwin industrial engine used at a paper mill here in Maine. This is a really little engine.











Another 7/8" scale engine... The Prototype was also the prototype for all the Maine two foot gauge Forneys. It was built in Boston for the short lived Bedford and Billerica Railroad and was later Sandy River #1. I show it with replacement (larger) wheels which give it a different look. the prototype was tiny.










Well, If we start thinking outside the basic box why not fold the front driver aft, add a lead truck and a tender. Could add new larger drivers while we are at it.










With two Rubys one could build a Mallet Logging engine. it would require a new boiler and some fiddling with steam lines. Might also benefit from larger replacement wheels.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

her are a couple of photos









This is a photo of my first attempt. It has seen a lot of use and has been modified and "improved" several times. I stole the "large" cylinders off a Ruby 5 "Porter" which is otherwise still pretty stock.










This one was modified by my friend Frank R from Augusta Maine. Forneys are Popular here.










Ben Shows of his #10 in front of the real #10


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, it has been so long since I have worked on my projects that I had to re-learn how to post pictures. This picture was chosen from my on-going Ruby-Heisler project because it shows that I really did start with a Ruby kit.










The thread for my build is way back on the list so here is a link.
Redbeard's Ruby-Heisler 

And today.........










Larry


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's mine:































more detail:
Scots Ruby 


Scot


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Those are some pretty darn good looking engines!

Here is another friend's engine:










Ed built a new cab and tender, then added radio control!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've done two. 

The first one, Tuscarora RR #1, is based on a 1940s H.K. Porter locomotive which was extensively rebuilt in the 1970s for shipment to Hawaii to run on a tourist operation there. 

Prototype: (shown at Orbisonia, PA on the East Broad Top RR for final testing prior to its trip to Hawaii) 









Model: 


















Construction notes can be found by clicking here. 

The next one is a model of Tuscarora Valley #2, which was a product of the T.H. Paul Locomotive Works, originally built as an 0-4-2, then rebuilt to an 0-4-4 by the Tuscarora Valley RR. (I took some liberties with the name on the cab...) 

Prototype: 









Model: 


















Alas, the builders log for this loco was lost with the old MLS archive stuff, but the photo directory with other photos can be found  here. 

Later, 

K


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

With the absolutely stunning work you guys have shown here I am embarrassed to post mine, but here it is anyway...


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Coal fired...




















TRS Shop insignia














Gas fired...


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Fantastic thread Eric! This is very inspirational and fun too.









Mine is probably the most stock one. Here is how she sits now, with the only additions being running boards in place of tanks and a Newbright tender. I have it on good word Santa plans on leaving a spectrum dx6i under that tree so soon after the holidays #5 will get a major overhaul. This will include boiler jacket for attaching and the bells and whistles (pun intended







) A scratch built tender to hold the RC gear new water reserve emptied by a WLS unit and new butane tank. Id even like to add r/c drain cocks. Well, without further ado...


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

My coal fired ruby (early video, timing is off a bit - been fixed for a while now)


People have seen me run it at diamondhead for hours before lol


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Work In Progress









Cleaned and resting in my living room as a constant reminder its not finished.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's mine a couple of years back. It's a straight Vance Bass Forney and pilot kit with the timing hooked up a la Dave Hottman. Not much has changed except the front end is a lot crustier.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

It is great fun to see all these Rubies coming out of the woods! With the economy the way it is, a Ruby is a great way to get a unique engine on a budget...a "Volks-Lok to pull a string of "volks-wagons!" 

Richard...I don't think you will be watching that "big screen" in that photo with the distraction in the foreground! 

I spent some time looking at the builders logs...Redbeard's and Ken's are really interesting. Lots of good stuff there. these guys are pros.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Does this one count? My friends make always fun of me and tell me it is the most extreme Ruby bash they have ever seen. It contains the valve chests of a Ruby







.





Do I get expelled now from the forum?
Regards


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Do I get expelled now from the forum?" 

Heck no, Henner, but it does make me think of that old country song where the chorus went: "OH-ho Ruuuuu-u-u-by! Don't take your steam chests to town!"









Have fun, 
David Meashey


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Aw Shucks...sure it counts!!! If you jacked up the number plate and bolted a new engine to it, lets see it!!! 

That is one cool looking beast! Wonderful I love the wood grain and all the detail you get into your models. Is it based on the same prototype the "Cricket" line was?


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

My lil Rogers 2-4-0, enlarged cylinders from Jason Kovak have since been added which has made this an outstanding performer. 
Cab and pillot were laser cut kits that I designed for Bronson Tate Architectural models.










David.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Phippsburg Eric on 16 Dec 2011 01:41 PM 
Aw Shucks...sure it counts!!! If you jacked up the number plate and bolted a new engine to it, lets see it!!! 

That is one cool looking beast! Wonderful I love the wood grain and all the detail you get into your models. Is it based on the same prototype the "Cricket" line was? Eric,
it is based on the first logging loco to appear in the Californian foothills: Betsy from Madera Sugar Pine. The build thread is here:



http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...spx#142089 

Regards


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Henner-- that beast is really impressive in action: http://youtu.be/DF2NYlBi8YY


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

OK 
Here's mine. Ruby wheels, eccentrics and valve chests


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Bill yours is really something! got any better shots of her?


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking rubies everyone. Makes me want to buy one now.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Phippsburg Eric on 17 Dec 2011 10:43 AM 
Bill yours is really something! got any better shots of her? Eric

Check out Bill's following topics.

Live Steam/Topic: Garratt build photos[/b]

Live Steam/Topic: Garratt Photos Boiler & Cab Construction[/b]

Live Steam/Topic: Tools & Gizmos - building the Garratt[/b]

If you'd like a combined PDF of the above topics.

Scratch Built: Live Steam Garratt (PDF 2.8MB)[/b]


----------



## ChrisBerry (Feb 9, 2010)

Inspiring images! 

Now that most of the useful stuff has disappeared from the archives in this forum, can anyone direct me to any specific information how to add a leading truck and a pilot deck like Mimi or kevin Strong's? My Ruby has aquired new cylinders (fabulous), a trailing truck, and Father C is bringing me a discount Accucraft Ruby tender. Now I just have to loose the side tanks and add a pilot deck..... 

My feeling is it is not too difficult to add the pilot deck, but someone has obviously cracked how to support it or add frame extensions and I have not got the confidence to have a go without suggestions. Kevin's webpage is helpful, and mentions the obvious problems about support, but I'm sure there was something a bit more detailed in the archive..... 

Thanks, 

Chris


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Here are my meager contributions: Ruby's fraternal twin Ida with some slight cosmetic moding/detailing and weathering, pictured on the now abandoned GGLS gauge 1 layout:











And if Henner gets away with calling his lovely "Betsy" a Ruby bash then I would sneak in my Americanized, British made D.R. Mercer steam traction engine with scratch built ceramic burner and Ruby gas tank: 











 Regards,


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh and I almost forgot my Ameri-Konrad with Ruby/Mimi smokebox door ;-)











Alright-- I'll stop the nonsense now so other people can post real Ruby bashes ;-)


 Regards,


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I put my two girls to work yesterday after a little snow storm.


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

AWESOME 
I wish we had snow in California so I could do that...NOT


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

I dislike "shoveling" snow...plowing is great fun...enjoyed the "winter wonderland" video!


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Eric that is a nice video. I am sort of a video snob and frankly I'm tired of birds eye view videos where people simply stand in one spot and shoot down at their locos. IMHO there is nothing you can do to make a nice model look more like a cheap toy than lazily shoot a crappy video of it. Your video is: not too long, has good and logical editing, is shot from nice scale vantage points, features a nice layout and shows interesting equipment and action. Kudos to you sir. 


p.s. I fled Minnesota 12 years ago and I haven't looked back (for the most part.) I don't miss the shoveling, scraping and getting your car started in the morning, and the fact that you car would rust away in ten years. I'm a Nor Cal guy for sure now. But thanks for showing your video of some snowy action. 


Regards,


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric; 

Thanks for the video. The new plow not only looks great, it works really well also.
















Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Here is the Ruby/Forney I did With a Single Chime Weltyk's Whistle 
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/DVc7V9LGJ3_TQKJZM3nvztMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=email


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have Three Ruby's. One in complete Kit form from the original Ruby Class. One I purchased used on Ebay that was poorly converted to a 2-4-0 with removal of the tanks and the additional of a laser cut wood cab. The leading truck has fallen off (It was only held on with JB Weld) and I've not replaced it yet. I've got a poor mans 4 wheel tender for it but will upgrade that at some point. It will get R/C control soon too. I've also gotten a set of larger cylinders waiting to be installed.









The other Ruby I feel quite fortunate to have. It is Rebeards Mason Bogie bash.








He put it up for sale and since I purchased it I've been researching repainting it to the Freindship Railroads A.W.Miner #1. Trying to find information on the paint scheme however is proving to be interesting. I've finally gotten thru to some sources in the local historical societies that are getting me some information. It too will get R/C and I think I've got a set of larger cylinders set aside for it?

Turns out the #2 loco was a 2-4-0 with tender "dinky" made by Porter. I've got some information on the colors of that one so my little 2-4-0 may get re-painted too!

Chas


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I dont know if this is the engine Richard is modeling but it is a full scale Ruby if I ever saw one!








here is another! a big sister to the engine I have though of in 7/8th scale 









this is the one I was thinking of.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Number 1 Lahina is a beaut and typical of the turn of the century engine running in Hawaii. Mine is OR&L.


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

*Here's mine:* *[url]http://www.youtube.com/watc...8*[/url]


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

She is quite a puller! did you build a new boiler or modify the stock boiler?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Great little coal conversion Larry. I'm curious about the boiler too as I always thought you needed more than one flute to do a coal fired engine.


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric'[/b]
The Ruby boiler was built from scratch. See this thread; [/b]*[url]http://www.santacruzlumberc...f*[/url]


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Ooooooo! Larry--That is a lot of good stuff. I guess I have seen that thread and found it pretty interesting! I might have to try coal firing on my next Ruby project!


----------

